# H2 DB oder doch HSQLDB ?



## D00Dz (21. Mai 2008)

Hallo,

mich würde interessieren, wie beide DB APIs bei euch abschneiden hinsichtlich Geschwindigkeit, Einfachheit der Implementierung, Umfang der zur Verfügung stehenden Klassen(Funktionalität), etc...

Jede website vertritt ihr eigenes Produkt natürlich als bestes, daher frage ich hier und lese mir den Geschwindigkeitsvergleich auf H2 site erst gar net durch ;-)

Würde mich freuen, wenn hier jemand antwortet der sogar schon beide APIs probiert hat.


----------



## Guest (21. Mai 2008)

Also h2 ist imho sowas wie der Nachfolger von hsqldb, sogar vom gleichen Programmierer was ich jetzt gehört habe. Weiss eigentlich irgendwer ob hsqldb schon tot ist oder tut sich da noch was? Die letzte Version tut ja, ist aber auch schon ein Jahr alt...

Und die Website ändert sich so wie es aussieht gar nicht mehr...


----------



## Siassei (21. Mai 2008)

Servus

aus der engl. Wiki von h2 SQL

"The development of the H2 database engine started in May 2004, but it was first published in December 2005. The database engine is written by Thomas Mueller. He also developed the Java database engine Hypersonic SQL [1]. In 2001, the Hypersonic SQL was stopped, and the HSQLDB Group was formed to continue work on the Hypersonic SQL code."


----------

